# heavy braid to flouro knot



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm setting up 2 of my reels strictly for drift line fishing for snappas, i got the reels backed with 50 # mono, then I have 150 yds of 80 # braid on top of that, I'm wanting to topshot it all with 60# flouro, (bout 15 yds) what kinda knot would you use to put the braid and flouro together? need a smooth knot that can be reeled thru the eyes easily.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

the Red Phillips knot will work with flouro great..

this is Red,s photo of his knot...... you may know him on the forums as "redweiser"


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

make a double line with the braid using either a bimini or a spider hitch and then a yucatan knot for the floro to braid connection. If double lines aren't your thing, just use an albright.



http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/fishing_knots/knots_yucatan.html - Yucatan

http://powerpro.com/using/albright.asp - Albright


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I like an albright knot, especially for the small guides on a trevala.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic90425-11-1.aspx



Click the above for test results and opinions. I agree that Uni-Uni is quickest and will try that (thanks's Scott) but for my big trolling and YFT jiging rigs I'll stick with the one in the link above. 100 pp to 80# floro.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Uni knot for sure. Thats all we use tuna fishing


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks yall !


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (2/1/2009)*the Red Phillips knot will work with flouro great..
> 
> this is Red,s photo of his knot...... you may know him on the forums as "redweiser"




I wound up using this knot, went out in the yard and tried to break it, COULDNT DO IT !



thanx again, cant wait to go try em out on the couple endangered snapper we'll get to keep .


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I use the uni knot most of the time, but I like the albright for long/wind on leaders for jigging.


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

if you go up on the braid test and use hollow braid you can just put the floro inside the braid. works like chineese handcuffs. got to thread it thru for aseveral inchesbut it works well.superglue and your done.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *delta dooler (2/1/2009)*I'm setting up 2 of my reels strictly for drift line fishing for snappas, i got the reels backed with 50 # mono, then I have 150 yds of 80 # braid on top of that, I'm wanting to topshot it all with 60# flouro, (bout 15 yds) what kinda knot would you use to put the braid and flouro together? need a smooth knot that can be reeled thru the eyes easily.


Damn! You must have some mean snappers out there for all that.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I double thebraid with a spider hitch and then tie an albright with a 3 turn uni lock. It won't come undone.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *JoeZ (2/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *delta dooler (2/1/2009)*I'm setting up 2 of my reels strictly for drift line fishing for snappas, i got the reels backed with 50 # mono, then I have 150 yds of 80 # braid on top of that, I'm wanting to topshot it all with 60# flouro, (bout 15 yds) what kinda knot would you use to put the braid and flouro together? need a smooth knot that can be reeled thru the eyes easily.
> ...


ya, seems like a little overkill, but ya got to have plenty of "azz" to get em away from rig legs.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell, best snapper fisherman I know uses 50 wides.

You gotta get'em up somehow, right?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Uni to uni

George


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *lobsterman (2/1/2009)*I double thebraid with a spider hitch and then tie an albright with a 3 turn uni lock. It won't come undone.


How many turns do you use for the spider hitch and albright?


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Speckulator (2/1/2009)*Uni to uni
> 
> 
> 
> George




I agree.



Nick


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

reverse albright knot with a lock


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f74/rigging-video-new-knot-connect-mono-power-pro-31504.html


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

kd540---nice vid....gonna hafta try that one!!!!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

12 turn bimini in the braid to make a loop. Join the floro with a no -name knott also known as a reverse albright.

Bill1000


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *Kevdog540 (2/3/2009)*http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f74/rigging-video-new-knot-connect-mono-power-pro-31504.html


I've tied this with 50lb braid and can't break it, and won't hang in your guides at all.


----------

